# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Android OS

## AKON

Ктонибудь юзал? Как ощущения? Плюсы, минусы по сравнению с WM или Симбианом?

----------


## PatR!oT

нокиа  уже давно нужно было перейти на что-то новенькое вот  теперь рейтинг их и падает , а у андроида масса возможностей ))))

----------


## AKON

Приобрел u8230 от лайф, ощущения от ОС только положительные, слазить не собираюсь, только коммуникатор хочется все больше и больше))

----------


## kalita

Эх, штука опупительная, жаль пока нет денег на сие девайсы, но по ощущениям, которые складываются от юзания чужих телефонов - гораздо шикарней симбиков.

----------

